# Good mackerel bite



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The kings and spanish were thick today. Bite was hot till around 9:30 but the big school of axe handle spanish were thick all day and I could have sunk the kayak with them with a bubble rig if I wanted to.

I managed 8 kings and three spanish. September and October are my favorite months to troll. If any one wants to get out there and give offshore kayak fishing a shot with a chance at a tuna or possibly a sailfish NOW is the time! Give me a shout!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work in that yak!
Thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice work Jason!


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Good job jason


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

What those teeth and your feet..!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ocean Master said:


> What those teeth and your feet..!!


Yeah a mouth full of razor sharp teeth and the 7 hooks on my king rigs make it interesting in the yak. I make sure they are done before I bring them in with me. Cobia and mahi though can be a bit nerve racking!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

about 38" a piece? kings are so fun! i could catch them all day


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The two pictured were both over 42".


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm sent you a PM on the Panhandle reefers.


John


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report and photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Very Nice!!!!!


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Jason - You have a PM and a voicemail. I have dates for a trip in August. 

Thanks,
Ryan


----------

